# Por todo o Espírito Santo! Diversas cidades!



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*ESPÍRITO SANTO*











Trago a vocês um pouco de diversas cidades capixabas, algumas pouco vistas ou nunca vistas por aqui.

São fotos de *Água Doce do Norte, Águia Branca, Alto Rio Novo, Apiacá, Bom Jesus do Norte, Aracruz, Atílio Vivacqua, Boa Esperança, Brejetuba, Cachoeiro de Itapemirim, Colatina, Conceição da Barra, Conceição do Castelo, Divino de São Lourenço, Domingos Martins, Dores do Rio Preto, Ecoporanga, Fundão, Governador Lindemberg, Guaçuí, Guarapari, Ibatiba, Irupi, Jaguaré, Mantenópolis, Marechal Floriano, Montanha, Mucurici, Muniz Freire, Nova Venécia, Pancas, Pedro Canário, Pinheiros, Ponto Belo, Rio Bananal, São Gabriel da Palha, Serra, Vila Pavão, Vila Valério, Vila Velha e Vitória.*

Em 2,5 anos conheci todos os municípios do Estado do Espírito Santo. Muitos fiz thread. Ao longo do tempo acabei dando uma desanimada e foquei mais em viajar e conhecer e menos em fotografar. Essas fotos são remanescentes dessas viagens, um prazer inenarrável de desbravar esse pedaço gracioso de Brasil.


01 *Vitória 358 267*

Vitoria 02 (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
Vitoria 02 (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
Vitoria 02 (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
Vitoria 02 (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
Vitoria 02 (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
Vitoria 02 (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
Vitoria 02 (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Vitoria 02 (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
Vitoria 02 (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
Vitoria 1 (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
Vitoria 1 (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
Vitoria 1 (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
Vitoria 1 (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
Vitoria 1 (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


Vitória (41) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15 
Vitória (32) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
Vitória (30) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
Vitória (22) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
Vitória (17) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
Vitória (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
Vitória (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
Vitória (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21*Vila Velha 486 208 hab,*

Vitória (42) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
Vila Velha (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
Vila Velha (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24 *Vila Valério 14 087*
Vila Valério (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
Vila Valério (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
Vila Valério (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27 *Vila Pavão 9 171*
Vila Pavão (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
Vila Pavão (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
Vila Pavão (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
Vila Pavão (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
Vila Pavão (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
Vila Pavão (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33 *Serra 507 598*
Serra (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
Serra (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
Serra (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36 *São José do Calçado	10 566*
Sao Jose do Calcado (23) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
Sao Jose do Calcado (19) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
Sao Jose do Calcado (17) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
Sao Jose do Calcado (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
Sao Jose do Calcado (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
Sao Jose do Calcado (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
Sao Jose do Calcado (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
Sao Jose do Calcado (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
Sao Jose do Calcado (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45*São Gabriel da Palha	37 361*
Sao Gabriel da Palha by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46 *Rio Bananal	19 009*
Rio Bananal by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
Rio Bananal 02 (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
Rio Bananal (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
Rio Bananal (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
Rio Bananal (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
Rio Bananal (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
Rio Bananal (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
Rio Bananal (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54 *Ponto Belo	7 784*
Ponto Belo by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
Ponto Belo 02 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
Pinheiros (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57 *Pinheiros	26 763*
Pinheiros (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
Pinheiros (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59 *Pedro Canário	25 982*
Pedro Canario (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr 

60 *Pancas	23 059*
Pancas (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
Pancas (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
Pancas (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
Pancas (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64 *Nova Venécia	49 780*
Nova Venecia (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
Nova Venecia (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
Nova Venecia (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
Nova Venecia (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68 *Muniz Freire	17 613*
Muniz Freire (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
Muniz Freire (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
Muniz Freire (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
Muniz Freire (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
Muniz Freire (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73 *Mucurici	5 552*
Mucurici (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
Mucurici (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
Mucurici (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76 
Mucurici (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
Mucurici (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
Mucurici (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79 *Montanha	18 770*
Mucurici (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
Montanha (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
Montanha (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
Montanha (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
Montanha (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84 Marechal Floriano	16 464
Marechal Floriano (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
Marechal Floriano (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86 Mantenópolis	15 194
Mantenópolis (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
Mantenópolis (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
Mantenópolis (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89 Jaguaré	29 904
Jaguare (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
Jaguare (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91 *Irupi	13 226*
Irupi (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
Irupi (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
Irupi (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
Irupi (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
Irupi (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
Irupi (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Irupi (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97 *Ibatiba	25 732*
Ibatiba (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
Ibatiba (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
Ibatiba (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100 *Guarapari	122 982*
Guarapari 03 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
Guarapari (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102 *Guaçuí	30 607*
Guacui (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103 * Governador Lindenberg	12 535*
Governador Lindemberg (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
Governador Lindemberg (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
Governador Lindemberg (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
Governador Lindemberg (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107 *Fundão	21 061*
Fundão (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
Fundão (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
Fundão (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110 *Ecoporanga	23 014*
Ecoporanga 02 (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
Ecoporanga 02 (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112 *Dores do Rio Preto	6 727*
Dores do Rio PReto (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
Dores do Rio PReto (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114 *Domingos Martins	33 711*
Domingos Martins 1 (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115
Domingos Martins 1 (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116
Domingos Martins (36) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
Domingos Martins (35) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
Domingos Martins (34) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
Domingos Martins (32) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
Domingos Martins (31) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
Domingos Martins (28) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
Domingos Martins (24) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
Domingos Martins (23) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
Domingos Martins (21) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
Domingos Martins (17) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126
Domingos Martins (16) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127
Domingos Martins (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

128
Domingos Martins (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
Domingos Martins (12) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
Domingos Martins (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131 *Divino de São Lourenço 4 338*
Divino de Sao Lourenco (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132
Divino de Sao Lourenco (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133
Divino de Sao Lourenco (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
Divino de Sao Lourenco (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135
Divino de Sao Lourenco (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136 *Conceição do Castelo	12 638*
Conceicao do Castelo (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

137
Conceicao do Castelo (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
Conceicao do Castelo (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139
Conceicao do Castelo (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140
Conceicao do Castelo (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141 *Conceição da Barra	30 849*
Conceicao da Barra (13) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

142
Conceicao da Barra (9) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

143
Conceicao da Barra (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

144
Conceicao da Barra (5) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

145
Conceicao da Barra (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

146
Conceicao da Barra (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

147 *Colatina	121 580*
Colatina (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

148 *Cachoeiro de Itapemirim	207 324*
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (30) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

149
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (28) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

150
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (25) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

151
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (24) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

152
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (22) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

153
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (20) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

154
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (18) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

155
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (16) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

156
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (14) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

157
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (11) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

158
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (10) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

159
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (6) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

160
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

161
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

162
Cachoeiro de Itapemirim (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

163 *Brejetuba	12 381*
Brejetuba (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

164 *Bom Jesus do Norte	9 910*
Bom Jesus do Norte (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


165
Bom Jesus do Norte (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

166 *Boa Esperança	14 982*
Boa Esperança (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

167
Boa Esperança (2) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

168
Boa Esperança (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

169 *Atílio Vivácqua	11 765*
Atilio Vivacqua (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

170 *Aracruz	99 305*
Aracruz (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

171
Aracruz (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

172
Aracruz (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

173 *Apiacá	7 580*
Apiaca 1 (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

174
Apiacá (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

175 *Alto Rio Novo	7 798*
Alto rio novo (8) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


176
Alto rio novo (7) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

177
Alto rio novo (4) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

178
Alto rio novo (3) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

179 *Águia Branca	9 653*
Águia Branca by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

180 *Água Doce do Norte	11 131*
Agua Doce do Norte (1) by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


------------- Outras
*Conceição da Barra*









*Marataízes*









*Colatina*


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

Que thread incrível Henrique! Obrigado por compartilhar conosco cada pedacinho do ES. Tem cidades ai que nunca tinha visto na vida, nem por foto. 

Eu amo esse estado, sou fascinado nas milhares de paisagens que esse relevo maluco do estado proporciona!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Marcos. Tivesse eu sido mais caprichoso e animado nessa reta final (não estou mais no Espírito Santo, infelizmente) talvez tivesse juntado um dos maiores conteúdos sobre o estado na internet. 

Ainda tenho outras fotos pra postar, inclusive de Nova Venécia. 

Grande Abraço e viva o Espirito Santo. :cheers:


----------



## HigorLube (Feb 25, 2008)

Só foto linda, Henrique. Nós capixabas temos a sorte de ter alguém como você que deixa nosso estado ainda mais fotogênico.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Higor!! Abraços!


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado Marcos. Tivesse eu sido mais caprichoso e animado nessa reta final (não estou mais no Espírito Santo, infelizmente) talvez tivesse juntado um dos maiores conteúdos sobre o estado na internet.
> 
> Ainda tenho outras fotos pra postar, inclusive de Nova Venécia.
> 
> Grande Abraço e viva o Espirito Santo. :cheers:


Já ansioso pelas outras fotos! ES vai sentir sua falta com certeza! S2


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Muitas preciosidades, belo Espírito Santo! :applause:


----------



## Robson Braga (Sep 17, 2009)

Um apanhado e tanto do estado! Realmente tem cidade aí que nunca tinha visto sequer uma foto. Alto Rio Novo por exemplo.

Ótimo retrato desse estado tão gracioso, pequeno mas diverso com montanhas, pontões, planícies a perder de vista, praias cristalinas, praias geladas e quentes, falésias, colônias europeias, cidades com grande presença afro, terras indígenas e pra completar uma capital ilha tão aconchegante como Vitorinha. O Thread foi capaz de evidenciar isso um bocado.

:cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado meus amigos. Amanhã escreverei com mais calma.

Abraços


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Phodástico, o Espírito Santo é um estado lindo e pouco aproveitado ao meu ver. Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Pitorescas cidades e paisagens.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Baita coletânea de fotos desse belo estado, Ice.

Valeu mesmo por compartilhar.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Espírito Santo é lindo...amo essas montanhas!!

E eu amo tuas andanças, Ice! E cada foto...:heart: Não tem como escolher a preferida..rs

Obrigada por compartilhar, migo!

bjks e :hug:


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Fenomenal trabalho.


----------



## Guga GM (Apr 26, 2011)

Quanta foto linda do estado em um só Thread!! Fantástico, parabéns!!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Vila Velha me faz lembrar a fábrica de chocolates Garoto, Itapemirim é a cidade natal de Roberto Carlos.


----------



## canelaverde (Mar 14, 2007)

Parabéns pelas fotos! Retratou bem nosso belo Espírito Santo.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

O que mais chama a atenção é relevo no qual essas cidades estão inseridas
vlw por disponibilizar esse arquivo, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente!


----------

